

Ask HN: Motivation in open source - shintoist

TL;DR A really short survey on motivations in open source, wont take a minute and it is our intent to release the results as soon as we can. Here's the link:<p>https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1FigRXVstzstH0L7A4QDv6U5ecpJPS8rgRLDxqXMbTm8/viewform<p>We're writing our bachelor's thesis on the motivations of open source developers. This is a follow up to the earlier survey we did where we asked you to write shortly on what motivates you. We had a great turnout and amazing answers!<p>In a similar vein this is very short and quick! We're looking at which factors motivate you more and which do less. Help us show the world what an extraordinary phenomenon the open source community is!
======
qompiler
Will the results be shared?

~~~
shintoist
Yes

